# band of brothers



## humint (7 Oct 2002)

Has anyone been watching Band of Brothers? Any thoughts on its portrayal of WWII or its historical accuracy?


----------



## combat_medic (7 Oct 2002)

I thought it was pretty darned accurate. They even used a real German half-track rather than trying to diguise an American one by putting a black cross on it. I just wondered why they waited until the 4th episode until putting a B.A.R. into the equation. Uniforms, history, weapons, equipment, all very well done, I thought.


----------



## humint (7 Oct 2002)

What‘s a BAR? 

Yes, the equipment and other special effects seems well done -- although I lack a lot of knowledge in this field (i.e. equipment).

My only concern is that the whole thing is coming off as if the Americans did everything -- that they were the only one‘s who got dirty, did the fighting, and won the war. There is hardly any mention of anyone but Americans -- it is if they did it all by themselves. 

Any mention of the Brits (I haven‘t heard Canada being mentioned as of yet) was merely a passing reference. 

And, the only hint of anything non-US was a portrayal of British Armour as a bunch of bumbling idiots.


----------



## Pikache (7 Oct 2002)

BAR=Browning Automatic Rifle, IIRC.

Yeah, the show is great, but what do you expect? It‘s Yank-nized.

I‘d love to see a Canadian version of BoB. Because our forefathers kicked *** .


----------



## combat_medic (7 Oct 2002)

Yes, the Americans ALWAYS assume they were the only ones who made any contribution. Few movies really mention all aspects of what happen. Just look at "The Longest Day" or "Saving Private Ryan", they mention Americans almost exclusively in D-Day, although they made less than half of the contribution. Yes, they had the most difficult beach head, but they also had the easiest one, taking virtually no casualties, and walking right into France. 

However, there are movies like "The Devil‘s Brigade" and "A Bridge Too Far" which mentions other units, and shows the Yanks for what they really are. 

Of course, in defence of the Yanks (hold on to your hats, this doesn‘t happen often), it is possible to be in a unit like that and have little to no contact with other countries. Unless you‘re on the outside edge of your AOR (area of responsibility) you‘ll be surrounded by other people from you country.


----------



## humint (7 Oct 2002)

Thank God, I thought it was just me.

I agree, about the AOR situation, but (and please clarify for me), weren‘t a lot of post beachhead ops joint forces? In band of Brothers, they made mention of linking up with Brit forces and even had Brit armour support for an attack (I think on Arnhem -- sp??). 

But I think the real problem lies in the fact that this movie is made for a US audience. And, that‘s the biggest problem with the US tv/movie industry -- they don‘t think of the globalness of any situation or the possible markets it (a show/movie) can go into. Then again, this complaint is nothing new.

It would be nice to hear of the contribution made by other countries in the show. And I am hoping that they will, but I‘m not holding my breath.


----------



## combat_medic (7 Oct 2002)

For OP Market Garden, it was a joint operation, but in the same sense that D-Day was. You had a series of bridges leading from Holland into Germany, the ones between Grave and Eindhoven to be occupied by the 101st airborne, Grave and Nijmegen by the 82nd airborne, and Arnhem bridge by the 1st British airborne. They were to drop in, occupy the town, and make sure the bridge was clear. The British Armour was then to drive all the way from Son to Arnhem and the entire British 2nd Army could advance into Germany. 

A million things went wrong and the operation failed (watch the movie if you want to see what went wrong... too many to list here). The 1st airborne lost 8,000 men that day and had to retreat. Anyway, since the 101st had the first couple bridges, and pretty much the least resistance, the only Brits they would have encountered would have been the armour driving through. Same as for D-day; if you were at Utah beach, you‘re 2 beaches and thousands upon thousands of men away from the closest Brit, and even further from the closest Canuck.


----------



## humint (7 Oct 2002)

Interesting. And thanks for the info. 

My complaint remains that the Brit Armour were typecasted as bumbling idiots.    

And there was also a not-so-subtle jibe at the British OP commanders  -- basically, the US soldiers expressed that they had no faith in the Brits and that a US commander would be better, etc.


----------



## combat_medic (7 Oct 2002)

I remember that, but you can be sure that the Brits would have done the same thing if it were an American commander. You‘re always more willing to follow one of your own right?


----------



## azzkikr (7 Oct 2002)

Here‘s a good read. Kinda long though.

 http://www.101airborneww2.com/bandofbrothers.html


----------



## humint (7 Oct 2002)

I‘d follow anyone provided they aren‘t a Yank!     But, I know what you mean and fully agree.


----------



## Recce41 (7 Oct 2002)

Yes it was good. The uniforms were 80-90 % the Helmets had 50s style liners, the webbing was small. I read they bought alot of our old liners, from our para helmets liners. The webbing was good but itseemed everyone had a 45 on him. Yes Sgts and up and only E6s(thats three with a rocker). Not all jumped from the Dak. Some glided in the Waco Glider.You can buy the DVD . Its complete from pt 1-9 and a special at the end. I‘ve taped it but am going to order it from a web site I‘ll find and post.I collect Cdn and Brit kit and am a member of the 1st Cdn Para and FSSF asso. , also I reenact if I get the time. Bin down to PA. and Mass. for the 82/101 eenactments. Damn some nice kit there. The Amercians are big into Cdn and Brit stuff now that is why Ours and Brit kit doubled even more. You could get a Cdn/Brit Dispatch rider that was close to a Para for 20$ Cdn now its 185$ US. They go for the 1st Cdn Para,FSSF, Camrons, BW, any unit that you know of is down there.


----------



## sgt.shmedly102 (11 Oct 2002)

It‘s a show about a single  _company_  in the 101st ABN. We‘re talking small picture here. How often do you think one single company came in contact with troops from other countries? BoB is a very close adaptation of Stephen Ambrose‘s book by the same name. The book is almost entirly oral history from the guys who were there. Pretty much how you saw it was how it happened. All of E/506th PIR did jump in from C-47‘s. The 327th and 401st GIR‘s were the glider infantry for  the 101st ABN division. As for pistols, airborne soldiers were issued a larger number of pistols than other formations as it was believed paratroopers would have more need for a side arm. This was particulary true as the rifleman back then had to jump with his M1 rifle disassembled so it would fit on his rig. So he would need a weapon he could place into service immediately.  And the helmets are not 1950‘s liners, those were the liners paratroopers were issued in WWII; they had different chinstaps and a different suspension than  the leg‘s helmets.

As for the Brits on OP Market Garden; that was a common complaint among the American soldiers that they lacked aggressivness in general (could just be that the Yanks were all paratroopers) and that they actually stopped to brew tea within sight of Arhnem. All I can say is that‘s what I‘ve seen and read from various sources. And to this day, Montgomery has very few friends in the States, not because he was British, but because he was a dumbass who got men killed.

Oh yeah, one more thing. The Americans might not have been to majority of troops on D-Day, but they did suffer most of the casulties. Utah might have been a breeze, but Omaha was by far the worst. Read a good book about it (D-Day also by Stephen Ambrose comes to mind) or, if your lazy, just watch the first 25 mins. of PVT Ryan. That was Omaha.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Oct 2002)

Band of Brothers (an internet girlfriend in Florida taped me the entire series so I didn‘t have to wait for Global Canada to air it) is bar none the best dramatic portrayal of small unit experiences in the Second World War, ever.

Aside from the uniforms, etc., which were perfect as near as I can tell, the writing was magnificent, and the characters developed nicely - the mini series format allowed for that much more than a movie (or a TV series such as Tour of Duty, for that matter, which had to abandon its vision in the third(?) season to try an attract "female viewers").

I don‘t understand the comment about "our forefathers kicked *** " - it strikes me as rather asinine, really.  Nor do I understand the constant whining and moaning by Brits and fellow Canadians that the Americans are so good at portraying their fighting men in a positive light.  American fighting men have served with us in both world wars and again in Korea, and the GI has every right to be proud of their sacrifices as we do.

If Canadians and Brits are tired of watching "Hollywood war movies" maybe they should shut their mouths, get out their cheque books, and start making their own?  The Dieppe mini-series a few years back was a welcome start.  But complaining that the Americans excell at telling their own stories is a little silly.

Saving Private Ryan and Band of Brothers both increased the profile of Canadian WW II veterans, and renewed interest among young people in what our boys did "over there" - that is a good thing!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Oct 2002)

Oh, incidentally, the next episode of BoB will have Canadian engineers portrayed in it - though none of them have speaking roles.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Oct 2002)

Sgt 102
 I know they had different helmet liners, I‘m a Jumper and we bought the 50s liners from the US in the early 60s and we used the things until 85 when we changed the buckle, the webbing was thiner on the early M1 helmet than the M1C or the M2. The 101 had the M1Cs when they jumped into Normandy . And yes the 506 did only jump but their support troops were glider borne. I received some of the imfo from the 101 Asso. As for the pistols I send a friend down south that reenacts and is ex 101. He even said mostly e6+ NCOs and not E5 had the pistols.


----------



## toms3 (11 Oct 2002)

I have to agree with Michael Dorosh.  Stop the crying.  If it was a Canadian story portraid by Americans....sure complain.....but its not...its an American movie, made for HBO (or another cable US channel)...primaily Amercian viewed.   So...who cares.


----------



## onecat (11 Oct 2002)

Somewhat off topic, but the Brits aren‘t any better for including Canadians in their movies.  For that matter in their history books we don‘t rate very high either.  Like in the Battle of Britian...its always Great britian stands alone against Germany with its colonies.  

What canada needs to do is make its history known to to canandians and the world.  I studied Canadian Histroy at University and its not boring; its only boring because your grade 9 history teacher sucked.

Band of Brother is great series, finially producers are making the Germans an actual force who really do hit their tagets.


----------



## humint (11 Oct 2002)

Well, my concern still lies in the fact that the BOB series seems so rah-rah Ameri-cah, if you know what I mean??!! 

Are we Canadians that only ones who can make a movie/tv series that critically examines the issues and can remain objective, even to the extend that we can point fingers at ourselves or our leaders? 

It‘s not that Canadians can‘t or don‘t produce pro-Canadian movies, etc. -- we can and have. But I don‘t want patriotic clap-trap. Objectivity and accuracy is the name of the game, especially in this day and age.

All that said, I have to point out that BOB is not nearly as blindly patriotic and self-serving as other American movies. But, there are a few episodes left, and we will just have to see how overt and explict the American patriotism gets.


----------



## sgt.shmedly102 (11 Oct 2002)

Recce, you may be right about the pistols, all I heard, was that anyone who wanted one and could get their hands on one, carried one; paratroopers don‘t always pay too much attention to the MTOE. (On a related note, in PVT Ryan, CPT Miller (Tom Hanks) is carrying a Thompson while Sarge is carrying an M1 carbine; usually NCO‘s carried Thompsons and officers carried carbines. But so what?) As for the helmet liners, they looked good to me, but you may be right. In any case it‘s kind of nitpicky. Like the people who say they saw black jump boots in PVT Ryan (I never did) or that the soles were wrong. Frankly, if the soles of boots are the biggest gaff in a movie, I‘d say they did a good job.

As for the portrayl of Canadians in movies, I say: go ahead make your own. I would love to see some good Canadian war movies. And I don‘t see why you can‘t. Everytime I watch something on the SciFi channel, it‘s made in Canada. (I never knew so many other planets looked like Vancouver.) Oh, but don‘t let those guys make your war movies. In almost every show/movie they have the military declare martial law. Wouldn‘t be so bad except it‘s always the US military, and that can‘t happen. Point being, whoever‘s making movies up there has a screwy view of the military. But hey, I liked Due South.

BTW, where could I find this Dieppe movie?


----------



## Recce41 (11 Oct 2002)

Most Movies are produced by Americans, and your right some movies are bad. There was one movie about an Female US MP that got kidnapped. It was filmed in CFB Calary. It was damn dumb. Like Rambo was filmed in BC and used the Engineer school to help. 
 As for Dieppe, I think they sold it on the Canadian History Channel.I‘ll keep an eye out for it.  It was filmed in and around the Kingston/Toronto area. The actors were CDN and the extras were Militia from the units in the area. It was a good movie, but was more of a Drama. It was about the South Sask Regt., There also is a Movie called Peacekeepers, Assault Troop Recce Sqn RCD supported that movie in and around CFS FawnWerth sorry for the spelling. 
 I like a good movie that is somewhat accurate. Not firing a M72 from a Huey. Also going to renactments are good, for some of the equipment that shows up. I‘ve been to some where real Tiger Tanks, PZR IIIs, showed up. Also firing weapons that have long been out of the Military. We have nice weapons here in Ottawa, but to fire an old PIAT, Vickers, MG 34/42s. Even riding a Sherman, Honey Tank is a joy. 
 It also give you an view of kit for the Movies. They use the some renactors in Movies also, they never have to pay or just pay for the food they eat, etc. I did a C47 jump in England for one a Movie that was filming over there for their History Channel, just by being in the right place at the right time. It was‘t the first DaK Jump but it was a Joy anyway.
Yes I did see the Pte Ryan thing, also the load bearing vest was good addition. They should had had most, but for real or repos cost between 600-1000$ US. The Helmets were good, Jacket, Boots,Garters were great. Ever since those Movies people have been selling more and more repo Helmets, Jackets, pants that are cheap knock offs on E-Bay. They say Org excellent condition, If they were in excellent who wore they, the supply guy. 
Well have to go !talk later.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Oct 2002)

DIEPPE was about the Royal Regiment of Canada, with equal attention paid to the highest levels - Churchill, Brooke, Hamilton Roberts.  It is based on Brian Loring-Villa‘s book UNAUTHORIZED ACTION which asserts that Mountbatten mounted Dieppe without permission.  The book is chilling in its detail and recommended reading whether or not you‘ve seen the miniseries.  It was a CBC production IIRC.  It is mentioned at the Internet Movie Data Base (www.imdb.com)

Aside from minor chicken**** like the wrong rifles being used at Dieppe, the movie is very faithful to what it was like to be a Canadian soldier in England during WW II, and the parts of the high command are played well.  

I don‘t disapprove of love stories, either, but the one in this movie involving the GOC of 2nd Cdn Div was fictional (from what I understand) and unnecessary.  The other one between the English widow and the Canadian private was well done, however.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Oct 2002)

I‘m sure it was the SSR. Because they wore a blue with Green tab, and it was at green beach near the wall at Pourville. Because the Black watch was at Blue beach.I taped it but cannot find it. I thought I‘ed get some info off it.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Oct 2002)

It was the Royal Regiment of Canada at Blue Beach - if we‘re talking about the same production.  I mean the 2 part miniseries shown on CBC.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Oct 2002)

Mike
 You maybe right? Yes we are talking about the same movie. It had all Cdn actors from the guy from the Arrow Movie. I‘ll look though my tape collection and try to find it. I may have seen a shot of the SSR during the Movie. I cannot remember the rifles they had. What did you see? I know I seeing some tan garters on rifle regiments, instead of black. Did you notest the style of BD. in 42 they should had, economy style no pleats in pockets, buttons not covered except maybe the SNR NCOs that had the stuff tailored. 
 My uncle was with the Essex Scots at Dieppe. I have his and my Fathers BD. He had 37 Pat BD.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Oct 2002)

Recce, I am the author of CANUCK and of DRESSED TO KILL - both on Canadian BD in WW II.  I assure you Canada had no such thing as "economy pattern" BD in WW II, and the soldiers in the Dieppe miniseries were wearing the correct BD.

Further, there were no rifle regiments depicted in the movie, in fact, the entire Second Division did not have any rifle regiments.

The SSR are not portrayed in a single scene in the movie.

The only thing wrong with the BD was the lack of battle patches over the div patches.  The Royal Regiment should have had a green circle over top the div patch, in the movie these are absent.

Royal Regiment insignia is clearly shown on the FS Caps as well as the Service Dress of "Magnus" who has the RRC collar dogs on his SD jacket.

For more info on Second Div insignia see my site at  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com 

The rifles in the movie - with the exception of one or two clutched by dead men in the water in a passing shot - are No. 4 Mk Is with spike bayonets, which are incorrect for the period.  The dead men hold the correct SMLE, or No. 1 Mk III, with the sword bayonet.  My site also has diagrams of the various rifles and photos of the bayonets in the weapons section.


----------



## Recce41 (12 Oct 2002)

Mike
 Your books are greatly done. But Cdns did I think have a type economy 40 Pat. I have pictures of my Father and Uncles wearing the Brit style button out BD. My Father was with the Essex Tank then to the 1st Recce Sqn( Airborne). My uncles were with Essex Scots/ Engs. The best picture is the one of the Scot at Jackson park, some old guys with brass shoulder titles and some with OD slippon type, it just shows how to date when they get in the Army.
 I have some BD pants dated 42/44, they were very unused,they were still in the paper shipping bag. They had no flap on the Map and only one crease on the first aid pocket. Both brod arrow C.This was brought up in England, at a reenactment I was at. Some Cdns wore the eco  BD tunic/pants, we found out that CDN did buy brown and Serge Green made in Eng.Brown ended up with units the were on Cdn loan, mostly officers. This old vet was wearing his. It like today, I have a set on Cadpat with square straight pockets made first run in 1994, not the rectangler. 
And I‘m sure I seen a SSR in the movie. Or just alil miss read.  
 It‘s the Guy that owns WPG, I was looking for the Collarless WW1 Tunic. And he said he never seen one. So I sent one of my Grand father in uniform. 
 I hope he starts making them.


----------



## Recce41 (12 Oct 2002)

Just viewed your web site very very good. I enjoyed it very much. First time I seen someone that had the Army in coveralls, I remember my Dad wearing them on the Tanks. 
I‘m pickup your Tin lids one day, You know your books go for 30$ US on E-Bay(signed?) 
Thanks to read some thing more than I wish I had cadpat or why does the regs get this.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Oct 2002)

Many Canadians actually wore British BD, especially in Italy, but also in England and NW Europe - your dad is probably wearing a British BD blouse if the buttons are exposed.  Thanks for the comment on the books.  Tin Lids is not mine, though - Roger Lucy wrote that one.  The trousers you describe are indeed Canadian - we did not box pleat the first aid dressing pocket the way the British did on theirs.


----------



## combat_medic (15 Oct 2002)

So did anyone spot the Canadians in the latest Band of Brothers episode? The only way you could tell it was them was by the silhouette of their helmets because it was pitch black outside (they didn‘t speak at all). Also they do mention that the Canadian Engineers would be helping out with the rescue of the British at Arnhem. 

Yeah, so it was a small part, but it‘s something. At the very least, it acknoleges our existence.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Oct 2002)

I TOLD you there were going to be there, didn‘t I?    

It was kind of neat to see ‘em.  

Have you seen the new GMC commerical - "the year was 1944...." lots of dark engineers in that one too.


----------



## humint (16 Oct 2002)

Is there any mention of Canadians in the commercial or do the Yanks take all the credit for building all the bridges, in addition to doing all the fighting, and saving the Allies?


----------



## combat_medic (16 Oct 2002)

The commercial is all Canadians. It‘s at night, so you can only see the silhouette of most of the soldiers, but they‘re pretty obviously Canadian. Also, the big "GMC" on the truck in the picture is pretty obvious. I would say it was pretty well done.


----------



## humint (21 Oct 2002)

In previous posts we discussed the fact that there wasn‘t that much inter-operational coordination among the allies, at least in the conext of BOB. 

Well, last night‘s episode was proof of that. 

Apparently (and this came from the interview snippets with members of the CDN airborne during the commercial break), the US airborne unit was getting hammered in Bastogne, but that they had refused help from the Canadians -- apparently they wanted to wait for US troops rather than to get help from elsewhere.


----------



## RCA (21 Oct 2002)

And where did that little nugget of info come from. Anybody who has studied anything about the Battle of the Bulge knows that is BS. Bastogne was on the southern flank , while the British & Canadian Forces were on the North-Western flank. Patton and his 3rd Army were closer and it had nothing to do with ego.

  In actual fact, 6th Airbourne (1st Canadian Parchute Battalion inc) were used as backstops along the Meuse River in case the Germans break thru.

  Although I am not in favour of the Americans rah-rah style and the they think thay won the war by themselves, lets keep the facts straight. The commercal gives the impression the the Canadians fought there, but in actual case saw very little action there. Any vets out there, I stand to be corrected. History is in the books, not TV.


----------



## humint (21 Oct 2002)

I was going to precis my previous statement with the explanation that I know nothing of the topic, but decided that it likely wasn‘t necessary (anyone who has read my previous posts on the topic of BOB and WWII knows this to be fact). 

So, that said, I stand corrected. My comments were based on the interviews with the former CDN paras -- they seem to suggest that their help was UNWANTED rather that not required. 

But, that‘s what this board is for -- discussing the issues and bringing out the details.


----------



## sgt.shmedly102 (23 Oct 2002)

> Although I am not in favour of the Americans rah-rah style and the they think thay won the war by themselves...


You mean we didn‘t?       

Seriously, if anyone can claim to have won the war on  _their own_ , it would have to be the Russians. The Soviets killed more Germans, and took more casualties than any of the other Allies, and even a casual study of WWII shows that the war was won on the Eastern Front.


----------



## RafterMan2k1 (25 Oct 2002)

BOB is about AMERICANS in ww2. and the series was made for AMERICANS. if you hate the show just cause it does not show any soliders form other countries, well im sorry

but i have only wached 6 episodes and i‘ve already seen beguim resistence solider, british commandos, and french resistence


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Oct 2002)

Why shouldn‘t the Americans have rah-rah movies and TV shows?  Their soldiers fought bravely and well, and were respected allies and friends.  After Kasserine Pass, the US Army never lost a major battle in World War Two.  They fought some bloody awful ones - Anzio, Hurtgen, Omaha Beach - but never lost one.

You can say the same thing about the Canadian Army after Dieppe.

Couldn‘t have done it without them.  And vice versa.

We don‘t need fewer US rah rah, we need more Canadian rah rah.


----------



## combat_medic (25 Oct 2002)

I‘m with you Michael,

I think a movie about Juno Beach, Ortona, Dieppe, Vimy, the Somme, the Liri Valley, would be more than welcome. If some big Hollywood producer would be willing to make it, all the better; get the work out that there were Canadians there too.

Yes, the Americans have a tendancy to flag-wave a lot. So, rather than critisize their patriotism, why don‘t we aspire to the same level, even try to outdo them. Everyone remember when that "I am Canadian" commercial first came out? If a beer commercial can raise Canadian patriotism, think of what a major Hollywood movie could do.


----------



## RafterMan2k1 (26 Oct 2002)

yes hollywood COULD do a film on a major canadian battle. but would‘nt canadian like it better if the film was made by canadians, instead of hollywood???

which brings me 2 my next question, does canada have a major film industry?


----------



## combat_medic (26 Oct 2002)

Well, after living in "Hollywood North" for many years (Vancouver is the 3rd most filmed city in the world, after L.A. and New York), I can definitely say that Canada has a thriving film industry. However, everything here caters to the big budget Hollywood productions. The US is where the technology is, and where the large majority of the money, directors, studios, actors, and who makes all the decisions. 

Yes, it would be great if Canada made it, but it wouldn‘t get the publicity, the international acclaim, or the budget that Hollywood would be able to provide. I also think it would be great to see the US wave the Canadian flag a little. Hey, it worked for "The Devil‘s Brigade".


----------



## Harry (26 Oct 2002)

K, Lately I find my interest in the War Diary waning.  Especially when we can wax poetic about a TV drama.

Hmm, ironic indeedy, especially in light of our very own MND making little ripples in Toronto about the financial shortcomings of the CF and the need to support our Canadians who serve our nations interests.  Don‘t see any comments there.

And in case you are wondering about a Canadian Film Industry.  Drop Clifford Chadderton or Jack Granastein a line and ask for their thoughts with regards to the great Canadian Film Industries ventures to date portraying our involvement in WW II.

And in the event that you are historically challenged,  check the CBC archives for the Valour and the Horror, as well as the various comments made by Rex Murphy.  Rex, in his polite way has no taste for war and at every avenue goes to no end to belittle the Canadian effort.  Albeit not directly, but as a muse he has a great way to inflict sarcasm in very subtle tones.  Maybe watch his Nov 11 spot and form your own opinion.

PS.  Combat Medic, perchance are you a WO

UBIQUE


----------



## combat_medic (26 Oct 2002)

No, I‘m a corporal... see above chevrons. Why do you ask?

I think everyone‘s talking about BoB and other topics because we‘ve tired of talking endlessly about the CFs budgetary problems with no relief in sight in the possible future. It‘s like the mandatory 2 days leave for every 30 days in theatre; we‘re trying to get our mind off how bad things really are.   :blotto:


----------



## onecat (26 Oct 2002)

Why would hollywood make a canadian a war movie????  Who in America would go and see it.  They U-579 and turned the whole story around, just so they get the code machine,and not the British who actually did all the work.

 The Canadian film industry is getting better, and could easily make a WW2 movie.  It wouldn‘t be as flashy but it would be honest.  Men with Brooms was hit and if they market right it will be seen.  But the problem is that out movies aren‘t shown on out theaters........  so no one gets to see it.

Harry your right, I have seen interest in the other topic side off and I was wondering why.  It be the endless budget talk which very depressing, but there is still lots of topics. 

So everyone get writing!!!!

Cheers.


----------



## RafterMan2k1 (26 Oct 2002)

"Why would hollywood make a canadian a war movie???? Who in America would go and see it."

well, obviosly canadains are watching american war movies. so if a film about canadain soliders came out americans will watch that


----------



## sten_sterling (1 Nov 2002)

what?

that‘s a similar argument as "I eat at McDonald‘s because they make hamburgers, I‘ll make hamburgers and the people at McDonald‘s will eat at my house"

Americans watch American war movies because they like THEIR heroes, not Our heroes. Granted there has been some military themed films from the US that depict non-US combatants on both sides of the portrayed conflict, but they are the obvious exception, not the norm. If they were interested we might have seen "Medak. . .  the Movie" or "Battle for Goose Green" instead of "Blackhawk Down"


----------

